# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Международный чат

## Justin

Эстония: Русские козлы, мешают фашиствовать!
Литва: +1
Латвия: +1
Россия: Да пошли вы...
Эстония: Эй, модератор, русские матерятся! Примите меры!
Россия: Да пошли вы...
ЕС: Соблюдайте правила приличия!

Много букв

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:37_
Эстония: Уберем памятник "Воину", построим Рейхстаг!
Россия: Только попробуйте! Крантик прикрутим!
Эстония: Модератор! Россия угрожает! "Забанить" их!
Литва: +1
Латвия: +1
ЕС: Будте взаимовежливы!
Россия: Имели мы вас всех ввиду! Модератор, заткни мопсов!

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:38_
США: Россия много себе позволяет, мы никого не дадим в обиду!
Россия: Мериканцы, вы там свою ПРО себе в рот засуньте, а то мы и вам крантики перекроем!
США: Русские свиньи, мы вам покажем демократию! Отдайте нам нашу нефть добром, пока силой не отняли!
Грузия: Русские козлы!
Литва: +1
Латвия: +1
Россия: Да пошли вы...
Грузия: Модератор! Русские опять матерятся!
Украина: Русские, будете материться, мы вступим в НАТО.
ЕС: Достали уже собачиться!..
Россия: Все, закручиваем гайки! Не говорите, что не предупреждали!
ЕС: Мы-то тут причем?
США: Русские оборзели. ЕС, куда ракеты ставить?
Польша: К нам!
Чехия: К нам!
ЕС: Мож не надо? Без газа нам туго будет!
Британия: Русские полонием травят всех подряд!
США: Это ужастно! Полоний опасен!
Япония: Ага, он был полезен только для Хиросимы, спасибо США! Русские, отдайте Курилы, нам некуда размножаться!
Россия: Вы там все обкурились что ли? Модератор куда смотрит?
США: Такая риторика недопустима!
Грузия: Русские нас бомбят!!! Хэлп!!!
Россия: Грузины, вы там с перепоя все, что ли?
США: Русские, следите за базаром!
Россия: Да пошли вы все...

А потом на хостинге накрылось китайское железо...

----------


## Justin

ЕС: давайте разберемся
США: чего разбираться - Россия виновата!
Россия: согласен с Модератором - давайте разбираться почему Грузия виновата
США: Пусть Росиия успокоится!
Грузия: Русские нас бомбили - у нас и картинка есть!
Россия: Грузины - засуньте себе эту картинку знаете куда?
ЕС: нам картинка грузинов нравится
США: Грузия рисуй еще
Россия: А у нас картинки нет и пошли вы все...

Польша: А еще Россия на форуме eda.pl нас послала
Латвия: +1
Литва: +1
Эстония: +1
ЕС: 2 Польша - За что?
Польша: Еда не нравится
Россия: 2 Польша - Сами жрите вашу тухлятину
ЕС: 2 Россия - полегче с голословными обвинениями
Россия: 2 EC http:::[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
EC: Фу! Какая гадость. 2 Россия и Польша - сами разбирайтесь. Тут не eda.pl
Польша: Я буду жаловаться
ЕС: Пишите почитаем.
Польша: И напишу, про всех напишу!
Англия: +1
Россия: да вы там хоть все опишитесь!
Англия: 2 Россия А нука быстро мне в почту ([Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]) все свои логины и пароли!
Россия: 2 Англия. А пошли вы .
Англия: Модераторы! Россия нарушает всё что можно! Куда вы смотрите!
США: +1
Россия: Англия хакеров покрывает.http:::[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
EC: Все личные претензии в почту.
Россия: Первые ***! Принимаем поздравления - 1 млн. км. Арктики теперь наш. Если кто не верит, пусть нырнет на 4 км. и там увидит наш триколор. Чиллингаров рулит!
США: Наш Президент интересуется: Арктика это где?
Россия: Там, где дофига нефти и газа, но не в Ираке
США: Брехня! Норвегия говорит, там только норвежская семга добывается.
Россия: Поправочка: русская семга. И нефть и газ. Русские. И алмазы. И много других вкусняков. Так где поздравления?
Канада: -1
Норвегия: -1
Исландия: -1
Швеция: -1
Финляндия: -1
Дания: -1
США: Это не легитимно!
Россия: Вы нырните на 4 км. сначала, а потом говорите.
США: Модератор, примите меры, мы нырнули и увидели, что все дно Мирового океана утыкано российскими флажками!
ЕС: Россия, вам все мало!?! Ну на кой черт вам этот акиян?
Россия: "И стану я владычицей морскою, а США будет у меня на посылках!" Пушкин сказал, чтоб вы знали.

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:40_
США: Не зарывайтесь! Лучше признайтесь, что пол Грузии разбомбили.
Россия: Наш Президент интересуется: Грузия это где?
США: ... это...ну...где-то в штате Georgia?
ЕС: Вообще тут много спорных вопросов: где Грузия, где Арктика и т.п. Нужно независимых экспертов и т.д. Чтобы по правилам нашего форума.
Россия: Ок. Пусть эксперты. Нам все равно, флажок стоит. С посланием экспертов, кстати...
США: Мы против в любом случае!
Россия: Мериканцы, заткнитесь! Ибо Хребет Ломоносова по нашим прикидкам до самой Венесуэлы протянулся. Т.е. вся эта территория является продолжением Сибирской континентальной платформы. Делайте выводы!
Венесуэла: +1
Грузия: Модератор а почему молчит ООН
ООН: давайте не будем торопиться и все изучим
Грузия: а чего изучать - у нас есть ракета и картинка
Россия: картинку в зад, а ракету покажи
Грузия: мы вам самим ракету в зад засуним
Россиия: где РАКЕТА
Грузия: какая такая ракета мы её потеряли, зачем нам ракета - у нас картинка есть! А вы нам свои картинки покажите???
Россия: А у нас картинки нет и пошли вы все...
ООН: может у кого еще есть картинка
США: сейчас нарисуем и принесем...
ЕС: ООН banned на форуме думать запрещено!
Папуа Новая Гвинея (новичек): согласен с Грузия покажите картинки
Руанда: +1
Сомали: +1
Эстония: Папуа Новая Гвинея,Руанда, Сомали ребята а вы откуда? Ладно мы - крупная европейская страна! но вы то куда лезете?....
Латвия: +1
Литва: +1
США: Сомали, а увас нефть есть? ... это я так, просто спросил....для поддержания беседы...
Россия: США, между прочим Сомали вообще древняя родина Чукчей и там уже есть наш флаг....
Сомали: да ладно?
США: Россия, да вы закалибали....
Россия: США могу предложить Мадагаскар, флаг оттуда уже убрали....Тем более, что у вас и мультик про них есть!
США: хорошо давай на B-mail ... там договоримся...
Мадагаскар: +1
Китай: Привет, ослы!
Россия: Но-но, я тоже тут.
Китай: И тебе привет, маленький брат!
США: Мы не поедем на Олимпиаду и заставим всех вас бойкотировать!
Китай: Дулю тебе. У нас 1,5 триллиона акций твоих монстров. Скинем, нафик.
Россия: +1
Белоруссия: +1
США: Да ладно, шутка юмора.
ЕС: Будьте взаимно вежливы.
Китай: А по маодзедуну тебе.

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:41_
Россия: Идеалы предал?
Китай: Ретруктуризировал. А ты и по сей день в попе.
мать сыра земля: раз...сь, счас как пошевелюсь азией
небесная канцелярия: во-во а от нас по яблоку, т.е. по кумполу
мать сыра земля: а чо они мне флажки тыкают?
инопланетяне: гы, бугагашечки
Эстония: 2 иноппланетяне: мы ффеликкая земная нация, оппогнавшая всех в своем развии....надерите пожалуйста россии....
Латвия: +1
Литва: +1
инопланетяне: по просьбе европейских сексменьшенств фторой тунгусский заряжай!!!!
лабрадор Кони: система разворота земли для нанесения вторым тунгусским по территории США запущена
мать сыра земля: ДА ПОТИШЕ ТЫ №;№;%;%?%? ради хребта Ломоносова
США: где наше ПРО!!!!!
ЕЭС: в Ж...оржии ваше ПРО
США: ААААААААААААААААААААААААА  А
Инопланетяни: - чуваки, там же наш с 1953 в ангаре мучается, препарированным прикидывается, разворачивай!!!!!!!!!!!!
Литва: вотт оппппять России метеоритный дождь для загадывания желаний достался
США: Уф!!!
ВСЕ, кроме Литвы: +1
Сомали: так мы о чем
ЕС: о роли сексменьшинств в гееполитике
Россия: 2 эстония - вы там что совсем охренели с инопланетянами
Эстония: модератор утихомирте россию
Эстония: 2 россиия - будите обижать не дадим строить газопровод по нашей земле (или по нашей воде)
Германия: 2 эстония - вы там что совсем охренели со своей водой

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:42_
Грузия: Мы, так и быть, не будем вступать в крупномасштабный вооруженный конфликт с Россией. Вах!
Россия: Уф! ...пронесло! Спасибо, Добрый Э-эх! А не вы ли партизанили тут давеча в Новгородской области?
Грузия: Это вы сами свои поезда под откос пускаете!
США: ....
Россия: А откуда вы знаете про поезд? Мы ничего не говорили...
ЕС: Ребята, давайте жить дружно!
Россия: Модератор попался на плагиате!
ЕС: Сорри, "***" (с) Кот Леопольд, п.с.с, т.136, с.589
Россия: Наш Президент сказал: "Наказать невиновных, поощрить непричастных!". Т.ч. молитесь и трепещите!
США: Эй, русские, наша экспедиция отправилась зачищать Арктику от флажков мусорных!
Россия: Ну-ну...
США: Вам не страшно?
Россия: Пусть боится тот, кто будет полониевые флагштоки убирать
США: F*ck!..
Дания: F*ck!..
Финляндия: F*ck!..
Норвегия: F*ck!..
Швеция: F*ck!..
Эстония: F*ck!..F*ck!..
Литва: F*ckи!..F*ckи!..F*ckи!..F*ckи!..
Латвия: F*ck!..F*ck!F*ck!F*ckF*ck!.F*ck!FFFFFFFFFFF! йа сильнее ффсех поттержала мировое соопщество
Российское посольство в Вашингтоне обвиняет газету "Вашингтон Пост" в пристрастном отношении к России
Комментируя статью "Вашингтон-пост" под названием "Русская агрессия? Еще одна атака на Грузию", отмечается, что заявления, содержащиеся в публикации, "основаны на необъективных фактах"

----------


## Justin

Грузия: весь мир знает , что на нас напали. Даже в Америке в газетах об этом написали!
США: да да написали на первой полосе
Россия: 2 Грузия у нас в России на заборах и не такое пишут
Россия: 2 США уточните перевод мы напали на Грузию или Джоржию. а то у нас этими делами разные ведомства занимаются. у кого спрашивать не знаем, чей интузиазизм наказывать не понятно...
Грузия: Слушайте Все - международные эксперты подтвердили, что самолет прилетел с российской стороны - причем три раза... а на третий раз пустила ракету, РОССИЯ АГРЕССОР
ЕС: 2 Россия вы сознаётесь???
Россия: не это не наши - наши либо сразу стреляют либо семь раз мерят
Грузия: нет Ваши - у нас радиоперехват есть. Команда с земли - "НА СЧЕТ ТРИ ХУ...ь"
ЕС: Россия как вам не стыдно...
Россия: МЫ ВСЕ ВЫЯСНИЛИ. МЫ СТРЕЛЯЛИ НЕ ПО ГРУЗИИ, А ПО ДРУЖЕСТВЕННОЙ ОСЕТИИ (ЗАХВАЧЕННОЙ ГРУЗИНАМИ)
Осетия: да мы не против
США: Осетия это где
Россия: Осетия это в России, а не в Джоржии , так что все хорошо

_Justin добавил 17.01.2011 в 12:44_
ЕС: Внимание всех участников форума! По данным спецкомиссии, на территорию Грузии с российского истребителя была сброшена не ракета, а полониевый флагшток с российским флагом! Именно это послужило причиной скорейшего уничтожения Грузией ракеты, ...тьфу!, флагштока!
Грузия: Предлагаю считать это ядерной бомбардировкой!
Япония: +1
США: Русские оборзели! Уже флаги с самолетов сбрасывают! Мы только не поймем, что они метят?
Россия: Грузины, флаг-то верните! А лучше поставьте на место!
Англия: По данным нашей разведки Ми-6, русские метят места для проведения Олимпийских игр 2014 года!
ЕС: Ерунда! Олимпиада в Сочи пройдет, а не в Грузии и уж тем более не в Арктике! ...Нет!.. Не может быть!.. Неужели!?! Вы хотите сказать, что... О ужас!!!
США: F*ck!
Грузия: O, my God!
Россия: Бл*, у нас завелся "крот"...

----------

